# Bild in Vektor Grafik wandeln



## fruchtzwerg19891 (20. Juli 2005)

hy leute habt ihr ne ahnung wie ich ein normales bild (in .png gespeichert) als vektorgrafik in einem der .cdr, .ai, oder .fh formate wandeln kann nur mit photoshop


----------



## versuch13 (20. Juli 2005)

Was für ein Bild, ein Foto? - gar nicht. Grafiken einfach mit Pfaden nachzeichnen..

 Gruß


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (20. Juli 2005)

das wären 2 grafiken sind angehängt ( das mit den pfanden habe ich nie verstanden und hinbekommen könnte das aus diesem grund evt. jemand machen ich weiß das ist nicht der sinn eine oder diesem forums..aber ich checke dat mit den pfaden ebend nicht)


----------



## Duddle (20. Juli 2005)

fruchtzwerg19891 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber ich checke dat mit den pfaden ebend nicht



Na das ist doch super! Wenn du etwas nicht weißt ist das die beste Voraussetzung um es zu lernen!

Also: 

 Handbuch schnappen respektive F1 drücken und nach Pfaden suchen
 Firefox aufrufen, F6, http://www.google.de eingeben, im Suchfenster "Tutorial Photoshop Pfade" oder "Tutorial Photoshop Vektor" einhämmern
 die Forensuche benutzen, Stichwort Pfade

Wenn du eine spezielle Frage hast, stell sie hier, dafür sind wir da!

Als Extratipp sei noch gesagt: Such dir die richtige Schriftart und schreib es einfach erneut, dann kannst du die Textebene direkt in Pfade umwandeln lassen. Die Palme musst du dann allerdings immer noch nachzeichnen.

Duddle


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (20. Juli 2005)

muss mann bei der palma nur die umrisse oder jeden einzelnen strich nachzeichnen

weil von dem großen dicken palma habe ich mit dem pfade tool das schon alles nachgezeichnet aber was das jetzt genau bringensoll weiß ich auch noch nicht wie ich dann davon eine vektorgrafik rausbekomme

sorry für den doppelpost bei mir war das mit der palma aleine noch nicht drine..


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Juli 2005)

Bitte halte dich doch an die Netiquette. Und Doppelposts kannst du vermeiden wenn du den "editieren" Button verwendest.

Alex


----------

